# Colt 1911 auto, spring weight guage



## Chubbo (Jun 2, 2014)

Here is a guage that I built using my hammer & chisle machining methods. The guage measures the coil spring weight of the many coil spring weights offered by the many companies selling after market coil springs for Colts, and none are marked with the weight, and very easy to loose track of the weight, which is very critical to the operation of the various types, and styles of 1911 Colt pistols, ahd their clones.
Chubbo


----------



## drivadesl (Jun 6, 2014)

Looks professionally done, nice job!  I'm not familiar with how these work so maybe you can show an action photo?


----------

